# Is this a wall hanger



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

Ive been hunting for a few years and Im hoping this buck will be the first I can harvest. I had a few question from the experts. Is this a wall hanger and about what would he score? Also there are a few does in the area and he only hits my cam once or twice a week. What would be the best way to bring him to me? I will thank anyone in advance for any help or tips.


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

I wouldn't be ashamed to have him mounted. Nice deer. As far as scoring I have no idea. Good luck. Stay after him and I'm sure he'll make a mistake.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Only you get the right to determine if he is a "wallhanger". If he is to you then he is. He is not a high scoring deer but who cares. 

You hunt for you not for anybody else.

The best way to "bring this deer to you" is that big corn pile he is standing in and for you to have enough patience and hunting time to wait until he shows up.

I wish you well.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

A wallhanger is whatever thats worth it to you to put on your wall, as far as score, maybe 110? And with the the rut right now yes the does would be your best shot at him


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a friend who has a doe hanging on his wall. It was the first deer he ever bagged and was proud of it...so on his wall it is...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

that is a nice looking deer, and he would look nice hanging on the wall, but like others have said, that is your choice. i have three on the wall now and my first was smaller than that deer. what i like about having them on the wall is, i can sit in that room, look at them and remember almost every detail of those hunts. good luck to you.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Well, he has a really cool rack. It's not huge, might net a 115, but he has a great body and his rack looks very cool. I would personally take it. But it's your choice.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Next year if you can wait.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

as others have said it is entirely up to you if you want to pay to have him mounted or not. I think for a first buck I would definitely shoot him and how you remember that through a shoulder, European, etc. mount or not is your choice. I would be hunting over that corn if that's where he and the doe show up.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

As far as I'm concerned, that is a fine buck and I'd throw a stick at him if I had the chance. One thing I noticed is his body. Look at the neck, shoulders and chest on that guy! The rolls of fat on the back of the neck. He is in fine, pre-rut condition. His face is starting to look a little chunky as well. He looks to be a fairly mature deer, and his rack may not get much bigger with further age. If you like him, that's all that matters! I'd be proud to have that buck on my wall.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Personally I think hanging the pictures on your wall would be better than killing the animals but that's from a fisherman and not a hunter

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Boathead241 said:


> Personally I think hanging the pictures on your wall would be better than killing the animals but that's from a fisherman and not a hunter
> 
> Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Real nice.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

He's been eating well! Are your leaves still green down there?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Boathead241 said:


> Personally I think hanging the pictures on your wall would be better than killing the animals but that's from a fisherman and not a hunter
> 
> Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


hahaha your in the wrong thread there buddy.....

to the OP, man... if thats going to be your first deer, you shouldnt even need to come here and ask... thats a great buck (im also guessing those are old photos too?). to tell you the truth, that bad boy comes into my range, hes going in the freezer.


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

The dates on the pictures are correct it was weds of this week.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

The Solution said:


> The dates on the pictures are correct it was weds of this week.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


really? wow.. we have over half our leaves on the ground right now in trumbull county. i gotta move south someday


----------

